# World's First LED Concrete Wall Illuminated in Germany



## Alias (Mar 13, 2013)

Interesting Concept.  I ran across this article in the ACI Concrete Smart Brief.

World's First LED Concrete Wall Illuminated In Germany | EarthTechling

Sue


----------



## chris kennedy (Mar 13, 2013)

Very cool, hope someone designs that into one of my projects.


----------

